# Preferred grind size for Aeropress?



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm new to Aeropress - been using it for 4 days but feverishly researching YT and internet sites and gathering/analysing data on my own brewing attempts in Excel. Going by previous competition winners I was aiming for 30g coffee and 240g total water, including added water, for an Americano. This is giving me excellent coffee now in total time of 1m30 using the inverted method.

Going on recommendations that 30g of coffee should be course ground I'm aiming for 6-8 setting on handground, though I'm trying to replicate this on my Mazzer Major. This is using up quite a lot of coffee, though right now I'm buying bags cheap from Waitrose (Peruvian decaf in my case, just use decaf). I think using 30g coffee might suit decaf, giving it more flavour, but open to correction.

If I start buying better coffee beans at greater cost, I might have to look at using 20g instead, which may call for a finer grind. I also haven't tried the standard method yet.

Can you experienced Aeropress users give me a bit of help here?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

16g for me - table salt texture for the grind. Between espresso and french press.

Fill it up then 2 mins - no bloom. 95 degrees

Works well for lighter roasts - would probably do 1 min if darker roast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

There are so many recipes out there, you really just have to try a bunch and see what works for you. I use 18g and 2 mins before plunging

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## matted (Sep 30, 2019)

inverted method for brewing

18g

3 mins

i grind similar upto espresso, just a bit coarser, depends on the bean and how long I have had it open e.g. finer if beans have been out for longer.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Looks like around 18g and 2 minutes is popular, with a finer grind than I've been using. That will certainly save some coffee if I start using more expensive beans.

I have several bags of Waitrose Peruvian decaf beans so I'll try and hone my skills on those. The last brew I made was the best yet from these beans, and superior to using my Gaggia.

Thanks, and keep the recommendations coming - I'd like to know what you guys are doing....


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

I use what I think is the method Wendelboe uses, which is 14g at a fine-v60 grind, 200g water, stir X3, 1 min, stir X3, push down for approx 30 seconds. Total brew time just over 1:30.

I stick to off the boil and the only thing I adjust is the grind and very occasionally the ratio.


----------



## jdonnell (Jan 21, 2020)

I always go with a 12g dose on setting 25 - 28 clicks on my c40.

50ml of water to bloom for 30 seconds and then add 150ml of water to take up to a total of 200ml. Total brew time of 1:30 then invert and 30 push.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I use 14g to 200g, fairly fine grind (finer than for V60). I don't like the inverted method as it can leak through the sides. Pour all the water at once and stir a few times, and then put plunger back on let it sit. A little bit would have dripped through, but that really doesn't make much difference. I tried doing the 2nd Tim Wendelboe stir but that just seems to introduce more silt in the cup. I like my cup clean, so the best results seem to be by letting it steep from 2 to 3 min, then plunging gently until you hear the hiss. This gives very clean cups, comparable to V60.


----------



## Ladycoffeegeek (May 16, 2019)

I use no more than 18g with a grind slightly finer than sea salt. I usually end up with a nice compact puck (for me, that's a sign that my grind was good). Of course, I adjust slightly depending on the beans.

For the amount of coffee, I guess it depends on what coffee you use and your personal taste. At the end of the day, we all experiment until we are happy with the result ?


----------

